# Super Split?



## Bdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Does anyone have one of these splitters? I got an insert from them and it looks like a neat unit. The superSplit is a non hydraulic splitter. I would love to hear from someone who has/used one. I'm researching now and plan to buy a splitter of some sort in the spring. Thanks!


----------



## Oly's Stump (Sep 8, 2007)

Go on YouTube and there are a few videos showing the super split in action. Put log splitter in the search window and a number of log splitting videos will come up. I don't have a super split but it sure looks like a nice machine. Very fast recycle time!


----------



## Bdog (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info on the videos. Looks like it's real smooth & quick. I would like to hear someones opinion who runs one of these, to see how they hold up. It mentions in the video about easy replaceable parts?


----------



## STLfirewood (Sep 9, 2007)

I have one. I also have a hydraulic splitter. The super split in my mind is hands down the bet splitter on the market. I still don't understand why some people are spending 3-5k on timberwolf splitter when the can get a super splitter for around 3k. I have had mine for 4 years. It splits around 200 ranks (65 cords) a year. I have had no problems with it. The amount I split s considered light for a year. There is a person by me that runs 250-300 cords through his a year. He had it for 15 plus years and never wore it out. Just had o change the engine a couple times. The only thing I have had to replace is the little bearing that rides on the I-beam. It's a 5 minute change and costs about $5. The engine is very easy on fuel. It will split between over 2 cords on a tank of gas and i split the wood very small. The splitter will have a learning curve with it. I will say you have to read the wood a little more then you do with a hydraulic unit. But it's easy to get the hang of. I have split 30 inch elm with it so it will do the tough stuff also. I have a hydraulic unit to break the big chunks in 1/4s because you can only use the super splitter in the horizontal mode. I have the mid size model. If you need any more info let me know I will be happy to help.

Scott


----------



## Bdog (Sep 9, 2007)

Scott, Thanks for the info. You said you have the mid size one, is that the SSHD with the 5.5 Honda ? How does it work on the ugly twisted stuff? Did you buy it direct from the manufacture? Thanks again !


----------



## STLfirewood (Sep 9, 2007)

I actually have a robin engine on mine. It's a 6 or a 6.5hp. I bought it from a dealer about 40 miles away. It splits tought wood pretty good. You have to learn how to work with the splitter. After that it's fine. I have found very few pieces that I can't split. I have a hydraulic splitter also and I haven;t ever run a tank of gas hrough it this year. The super splitter has done everything I have expected and more. I cut mainly hardwood. I get rounds that are 30inch oaks with big knots and it splits them. You will not regret buying one trust me. 

Scott


----------



## Chavez7 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been borrowing one of these for a couple months now (a 20 year old model with a new B & S 5.5hp engine) and I have to affirm how great of a machine this is. It does seem to have it's challenges with ugly twisted stuff as occasion I have had gnarly pieces get stuck on the wedge but nothing that some whacks with a sledge didn't fix. HINT: spray the wedge head with some sort of lubricant which helps. Considering the quick cycle and low maintenance, I am surprised that these don't have a larger market share.


----------



## CUCV (Sep 11, 2007)

Bdog said:


> Does anyone have one of these splitters? I got an insert from them and it looks like a neat unit. The superSplit is a non hydraulic splitter. I would love to hear from someone who has/used one. I'm researching now and plan to buy a splitter of some sort in the spring. Thanks!



Bdog, your welcome to come down and try mine. I have split several hundred cord with it and it has nothing but impressed me. I bought mine with a 3.5HP B&S and it works great. I had a little accident and broke the block on the 3.5HP so I replaced it with a 6.5 honda knock-off. The extra HP just helps it push thru nasty wood better. Although the 3.5HP would go though just fine with an extra hit or two.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Sep 12, 2007)

*super splitters*

I have 4 super splitters, one is a year old, the other 3 are from 20 to 26 years old... I do over 1000 cords yearly, and I've owned about every type of splitter available. I had a timberwolf TW7 (which is the "packaged" wood splitter), and I had the built-rite 16-way "packaged" wood splitter. The timberwolf was just over $10,000 and the builtrite rite at $14,000. The supersplitters are under $4000. I've sold everything but my supersplitters. Take it from someone who knows; if you are looking to do high-production firewood, super-splitters are THE ONLY way to go. 
Of course this is short of a processor, if you can get the wood split the right size a processor would be great.
Don't let people fool you though, you will not split very gnarly wood with these machines. we only cut/buy straight grained wood. We package all of our wood, so we have to have straight pieces to make pretty packages. I do keep an old hydraulic splitter around for huge pieces or the off chance that we get some gnarly stuff. If we have pieces that are over 16-18" in diameter (also depending on wood type) I'll normally halve or quarter them (I do it with a splitting hammer, but my employees normally use the hydro splitter) and then 'finish-split' them with the SS. 
I can go on and on about wood splitters, but to make a long story short, buy a super-splitter... You will be happy, even with units priced 3-4times higher, nothing can compete.


----------



## gage52 (Sep 23, 2007)

i am becoming very interested in this machine. i sell about 60 cords a year and i am using a tw-5 with a four way wedge. are you saying hands down that the ss will out split my machine piece for piece?
up to what diameter wood will this machine go threw because the wedge looks rather short. any info would be great


----------



## STLfirewood (Sep 24, 2007)

Where is Winnebago IL at? I live about 40 miles south of St. Louis if you want to drive down and see it work let me know. You could even bring your machine for a race. I think there would be a Timberwolfe in the for sale section if you did. The hydaulic splitter has it's place. But overall that super splitter will walk over it.

Scott


----------



## gage52 (Sep 24, 2007)

stl. could i call you? i have a coulpe questions


----------



## ziggy2b (Sep 30, 2007)

*split-fire.com*

For the speed I'll stay with my split-fire it combines the best of both worlds!
It splits in both directions, and has the power to split narly stuff. And easy on gas.


----------



## gage52 (Sep 30, 2007)

i looked into the split fire, but it didn't look like it would be any faster then my tw5. i ended up ordering a super splitter heavyduty model. i'm going to put two of my guys on the tw5 and im gonna run the ss and see who splits the most in a hour. losing machine is getting sold


----------



## ziggy2b (Oct 2, 2007)

*results*

morning Gage 52,
Let us know how your experiment turned out? Sounds good to me.. Later
ziggy2bopcorn:


----------



## Ford's Lawncare (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like a nice machiene, however I have not seen a video yet where it splits a nice knotty peice of wood, everything is nice and wicked clear. I would be a lot more interested in one if I knew it had balls


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 2, 2007)

It will split the knotty stuff. It does slow it down. You might have to hit the wood a couple times. If you cut a lot of wood to sell this is hands down the best splitter on the market for speed. I do have a hydraulic unit that i use to quarter the blocks that are to big to lift. I haven't run a tank through it yet this year. It mainly just sits there.

One thing to remember Gage is that these things have a bit of a learning curve. Also I keep a few tools by the rear tire. I have a hatchet,and a big screwdriver. The screwdriver is to put the ram back in case it gets in a bind for some reason. I used it a lot in the beginning but very little now.


----------



## Ford's Lawncare (Oct 10, 2007)

This looks like a great machience, but I have one question- if this is so great, why has nobody else been manufacturing it besides superplit- at least to my knowledge. It seems for such a time saver over hydraulic splitters, a few more manufacters would be coming up with similar rack+pinion splitters to sell.


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 10, 2007)

I wonder the same thng. I really think mass produced it would be cheaper then a hydraulic. I think it's because the average person doesn't need a spliter like this and it might appear to be dangerous. With most hydraulics you can let an 8 year old work it by himself hell my 3 year old works the handle on my hydraulic splitter.

Scott


----------



## gage52 (Oct 10, 2007)

my super splitter arrives tomorrow morning. i'll let you know what i think scott.


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 10, 2007)

Just remember there is a bit of a learing curve. But I am sure you will love it. Isn;t it exciting to have a new toy come in the mail  

Scott


----------



## blunt (Oct 10, 2007)

Explain the 'learning' curve required.

I'm going to get me a splitter at some stage but have never used one before so will hire one for a weekend and see if I can get thru the 20+ chord I will have to split. Doesn't look like the Super Spitter is sold in NZ ... but I see a lot of MTD ones advertised ... and yet somewhere here I read the MTD splitters were not that good.

:jawdrop:


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 10, 2007)

You need to read the wood a little more then with a hydraulic splitter. With a hydraulic anywhere you put the wedge it will force it's way through. The super splitter will do the same but it really slows down. Here is an example. If you are spliting a piece of wood and there is a not towards one end. Put that end on the ram side and not the wedge side. The log will pop a lot easier. If you do it the other way you might have to hit the ram more then once. Just things like that. It will split tough wood but it's easier if you help it like that.

Scott


----------



## blunt (Oct 10, 2007)

+1 * thanks for the explanation*


----------



## kennyplay (Oct 12, 2007)

*splitfire*

Hi, I did some research, as of 2 years ago and ended getting a split-fire. Runs great. As of this summer, I came across the super split. I don't know how I didnt hear about it before. Anyway, the superspit seems real fast but it sits up higher, getting a heavy piece on it might be a problem. Split-fire can drop low, putting the support post down. 99% of the time, I lift the logs. I am in good shape, and keeps me in shape! lol. I read about, getting through tough wood. I guess, the hydrolics cant be beat for that? I dont split enough to warrant spending $3-4k. I got mine used for $1400. Except for the "spider" in the transmission having to be replaced, everything has working great....

QUOTE=ziggy2b;770756]For the speed I'll stay with my split-fire it combines the best of both worlds!
It splits in both directions, and has the power to split narly stuff. And easy on gas.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sprig (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds like people like them (Super splitters), could one of you gents post a pic or two here for us to see? I'm curious enough to go and do a bit of research on them and have a look-see but it would be great to have a few pics here for easy reference when folks read this thread, maybe a link or two too (not tu-tu  ).



Serge


----------



## blunt (Oct 12, 2007)

Google super split ... The official website has a youtube vid that shows the super splitter in action :greenchainsaw:


----------



## gage52 (Oct 12, 2007)

I ran it today. Scott you were right. It will walk all over my timberwolf. Although, on anything over 24 inches, it tends to turn into kindling. I think it needs a couple more inches on the wedge. All in all it is an an amazing machine! Blistering fast!:jawdrop:


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 13, 2007)

I think you are right about the wedge. I have thought the same thing. I just wondered if that might slow it down a little. Maybe I'll have to try a different wedge just to see I'm glad you like it.

Scott


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Video*

Dude, go check this out... Awesome!!!

http://www.supersplit.com/video.htm


----------



## JerryNycom (May 7, 2008)

So whats the verdict? I have been researching both the super-split and the split-fire, and I cant make up my mind.....Found you guys searching around the web.....Now I am more confused!


----------



## ziggy2b (May 7, 2008)

*verdict*

split-fire Rules period, has log lift supersplit dos"nt . That was my deciding factor when I looked at these two machines. But if you like handling wood more than you already are go with supersplit


----------



## CUCV (May 7, 2008)

I would love to try a splitfire for a true comparison, I believe it is very well designed. One thing I like on the supersplit over the splitfire is that all the wood comes off one end so it goes directly onto the production table then gets pushed off the table onto the conveyor by the next log. I am not a big fan or the horz./vert splitters where the wedge is mounted to the piston. I don't need a log lift as I split logs I can't lift with a splitter mounted to a bobcat.
In times like these with high gas prices the supersplit can split several cord on a gallon of gas.


----------



## kennyplay (May 7, 2008)

*compare splitter*

Well, I have a split-fire , works great. I heard the super-split really works best with only good wood. When it has knots, etc, or not straight good wood, it doesn't split well. As with hydrolics, more raw power.



JerryNycom said:


> So whats the verdict? I have been researching both the super-split and the split-fire, and I cant make up my mind.....Found you guys searching around the web.....Now I am more confused!


----------



## JerryNycom (May 7, 2008)

kennyplay said:


> Well, I have a split-fire , works great. I heard the super-split really works best with only good wood. When it has knots, etc, or not straight good wood, it doesn't split well. As with hydrolics, more raw power.



Do you have the log lifter on yours? Which model do you have? I am looking at this one...

http://www.split-fire.com/splitter_sc_2260.html

Thanks!


----------



## Turner-N-Burner (May 7, 2008)

I had rented a splitfire a couple of years back. It was their biggest model, with the 4-way and log lift. I really liked it, but I think the American splitters are a better value.

For what it's worth, the same rental place had a couple of super split style splitters. I don't remember the specifics, but they rented out the splitfire a lot more often and for more money too. I think that says a lot.

When I watch those super split videos, I can't help but think that the operator is going to wear himself out awfully fast on logs that would be ideal for a 4-way wedge and log lift. You could roll three or four of those logs on a lift, then split them each in turn with a couple of lever pulls and no additional handling....


----------



## ziggy2b (May 7, 2008)

*gas period*

I have a 255 split-fire with a 5.5 honda engine and run all day on a tank of gas. How many other splitters can do that???(at full powerl):jawdrop: 

Another member mention he likes his wood to flow one way!!! Let me tell you
sooner or later you'll have to move that supersplit,and you just mite have to duck and cover if you have piece of wood that flies out at you??

I've had my SPLIT-FIRE for three years now and still going strong, no fly outs and some of the narleest pieces of hichory and what ever else you can throw at it and if it don't split it it will cut it... 

I believe a smart man would rent each unit and run it to see if it justifies the price vs. production. If your going to invest 2500.00 or more better think of return on investment or(ROI) When you throw down big money your in it for the long haul.....

Buy the way I went to harbor frieght and got a two wheel dolly with 2" ball on top of it and it makes moving the spiltter with ease


----------



## kevin j (May 7, 2008)

SS uses kinetic energy and impact.

How does the SF work? the link says 2.75 bore cylinder, which seems WAY small, but would be fast. Is it some sort of impacting device or impacting valving like a jack hammer or what?


k


----------



## ziggy2b (May 7, 2008)

*power*

It works on brut force in both directions.. Go to split-fire .com and see it it action they have videos and that is how it works...


----------



## kennyplay (May 8, 2008)

*splitter*

I have the 255. No loglifter.



JerryNycom said:


> Do you have the log lifter on yours? Which model do you have? I am looking at this one...
> 
> http://www.split-fire.com/splitter_sc_2260.html
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## JerryNycom (May 9, 2008)

Spoke to rep at Split-Fire and he mentioned that the SuperSplit is more dangerous??? Why is that? I think the speed at this point on both machines is pretty equal, and I feel I am leaning towards the Split-Fire.....Pricing is fairly equal as well......The 2260 model which will probably serve my needs is very fast, and going to the 3255 with more power slows down the speed from 4-6 to 9-11 seconds cycle time

The rep is going to send me a video of the 3255 in action....Will post if possible....


----------



## kennyplay (May 9, 2008)

*Speed?*

Question? Are you doing you own chainsaw cutting? Have you ever used a splitter before? You seem to be leaning towards the speed of the units for your deciding factor. And I wonder why you are doing that? Sure the rep at Split-fire would probably say some negative things about Supersplit, just trying to get a sale. It could be quite possible that it is more dangerous. It works on a Gyro type system versus hydrolics. My take is not so much on speed but can it split wood, all types. I know the Supersplit has trouble with twisted wood and knots etc. which you get many times. With the Split-fire 2260, The tonnage is only 10.5, and the 255 is is 14.5. That is 4 tons more force! When you are going through big heavy, hard, and sometimes wet wood that could be twisted and with knots, it takes brut force to get through it. I have the 255. I have split over 300 cords so far! I personally would NOT go less tonnage. I sometimes encounter trouble getting through some wood. Not often, but it does happen. So for me, I would go UP in tonnage from the 255. If I would get another split-fire , it would also have the 4 way splitter. But that's just me. NO 2260 with only 10.5 tons for me. The speed on the 255 is fast already splitting both ways, so 8 seconds is quick, plus it have the tonnage to at least get through most wood. Good luck on your choice. 

QUOTE=JerryNycom;1015943]Spoke to rep at Split-Fire and he mentioned that the SuperSplit is more dangerous??? Why is that? I think the speed at this point on both machines is pretty equal, and I feel I am leaning towards the Split-Fire.....Pricing is fairly equal as well......The 2260 model which will probably serve my needs is very fast, and going to the 3255 with more power slows down the speed from 4-6 to 9-11 seconds cycle time

The rep is going to send me a video of the 3255 in action....Will post if possible....[/QUOTE]


----------



## JerryNycom (May 9, 2008)

Kennyplay, I asked about the 4 way wedge, and its only available on the higher end units, I think the 3455 is the smallest.....I dont need that big....

In answering your questions I will be using a chainsaw to get them down and cut them to size, and the 2260 is REALLY 14 tons compared to traditional log splitters, and the 3255 is about 20 tons.

This is off the website:

Tonnage / Compared
(TO STANDARD SPLITTERS) 14.5 / 20 

The rep also told me the 2260 will do bigger wood, just maybe have to quarter instead of right down the middle....Make any sense?:bang:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 9, 2008)

I'd like to see a video of them actually SPLITTING those big rounds they show. It's impressive that they can lift them, but what about splitting? I'm a bit skeptical.

Looks well made, though. That log cradle actually has some beef to it.


----------



## JerryNycom (May 9, 2008)

Rep said that should lift anywhere from 300-500 pounds.....


----------



## JerryNycom (May 10, 2008)

ziggy2b said:


> For the speed I'll stay with my split-fire it combines the best of both worlds!
> It splits in both directions, and has the power to split narly stuff. And easy on gas.



Which model do you own? Do you have pics or videos?

Thanks!


----------



## JerryNycom (May 10, 2008)

ziggy2b said:


> I've had my SPLIT-FIRE for three years...........
> 
> Buy the way I went to harbor frieght and got a two wheel dolly with 2" ball on top of it and it makes moving the spiltter with ease



Do you have a pic of your setup with the dolly?

Thanks!


----------



## kennyplay (May 10, 2008)

*thoughts*

Hello, are you referring to the Split-fire? I have the 255 and splits great, of course, when real bad swists or knots, it has trouble, like almost all splitters. That why I mentioned to JerryNycom about the tonnage. He answered back "In answering, the 2260 is REALLY 14 tons compared to traditional log 
splitters, and the 3255 is about 20 tons." Which I know about the comparisions and equivalents. Most people I have seen use at least 25 tons or more. The smaller 2260 with only 14 tons, I would have real serious concerns with. I would not go with anything less than a 255. If you go to the split-fire site, you can view videos!




BlueRidgeMark said:


> I'd like to see a video of them actually SPLITTING those big rounds they show. It's impressive that they can lift them, but what about splitting? I'm a bit skeptical.
> 
> Looks well made, though. That log cradle actually has some beef to it.


----------



## kennyplay (May 10, 2008)

*apology*

sorry, the last comment should have gone to Blueridgemark!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 10, 2008)

Yes. It looks well made, but that narrow blade... I dunno. I wouldn't bet on it splitting the stuff I get. A lot of mine is oak crotches and rounds, and they go mostly 20" to 36", sometimes bigger. 

I use the Huskee/Speeco 35 ton, and it handles them with no problem, splitting vertically. Sometimes I wish it had a wider wedge, though. It will split the round, but not break it all the way in half, and I have to spin it around and hit the other side. I'm thinking that narrow blade would go through like a hot knife through butter, but wouldn't spread things enough to split a big round. And manhandling a 36 incher up there? No thanks! 

On smaller stuff, I have no question it would be much faster than mine, though. I'm just a bit skeptical of the big stuff.

Oh, well, it's academic. I'm not in the market, since I've got my Huskee. If I WERE, I'd look very hard at those Split-Fire units. Looks like good stuff.


----------



## kennyplay (May 10, 2008)

*equivalent*

Ok, what I was getting at with the question about you using a chainsaw was to find out if you were knew at that too. Since you are new at getting a splitter. Yes, I am aware and read everything and understand completely about the comparision and equivalent tonnage for the split-fires as compared to other splitters. I quoted split-fires tonnage without the comparisons. My error. 

What I also know is, most good or lets say, effective splitters, are at least 25 tons and up. A friend of mine has a 25 ton horizonal/vertical. Even that has some trouble with splitting knotty/twisty wood. Again, the rep is trying to SELL units, and will comment accordingly. Bottom line, The 2260 ,equivalent at only 14 tons, in my opinion, is inferior and would certainly NOT be my choice.

If you have never done splitting, I am not sure of your confidence you say about not getting the 3455????...You somehow are coming back to speed? If you can not get through a log in the 1st, 2nd or 3rd pass, just trying to split it, how much time do you lose? If I were to get another splitter it would surely be with the 4-way wedge! I wish I had the 4-way wedge on mine, but I can't get it. The 3455 has Great tonnage, good recovery time and can accept the 4-way wedge which would make splitting lighting fast! All IMO. 
I commend you for researching and asking questions. Good luck on your choice.






JerryNycom said:


> Kennyplay, I asked about the 4 way wedge, and its only available on the higher end units, I think the 3455 is the smallest.....I dont need that big....
> 
> In answering your questions I will be using a chainsaw to get them down and cut them to size, and the 2260 is REALLY 14 tons compared to traditional log splitters, and the 3255 is about 20 tons.
> 
> ...


----------



## kennyplay (May 10, 2008)

Actually, the split-fires drop down as well. Yes, only horizonal but when you put the front hitch on the ground, now you have the blade close to the ground to. Much easier to get the wood split. I use a small ramp/or another piece of wood and roll it up. Yes, takes some effort but hey, we are splitting wood here.lol If you don't care to lift, you either buy your wood from someone else, have someone else split it or get a log lifter. Either way even with the log lifter, you still have to get the log on to the lift. My friend has a verticle splitter and that still takes some real effort to get the logs set up to be split verticle. All splitters have their own advantages. Yes, my split-fire has a thinner blade but it splits great. Actually, me and my friend split wood together at the same time and beat him everytime with ease. He uses a hatchet to cut the strands to separate the wood when splitting vertically. The wider wedge IMO, doesn't really seem to make much difference. Actually, the design of his splitter hinders him. When he puts the wood up against the back tightly, when the wedge comes down, the wood gets hung up on the bolts etc. He has to pull the wood away thus loosing splitting area. Huskee, you got yours from Tractor Supply?




BlueRidgeMark said:


> Yes. It looks well made, but that narrow blade... I dunno. I wouldn't bet on it splitting the stuff I get. A lot of mine is oak crotches and rounds, and they go mostly 20" to 36", sometimes bigger.
> 
> I use the Huskee/Speeco 35 ton, and it handles them with no problem, splitting vertically. Sometimes I wish it had a wider wedge, though. It will split the round, but not break it all the way in half, and I have to spin it around and hit the other side. I'm thinking that narrow blade would go through like a hot knife through butter, but wouldn't spread things enough to split a big round. And manhandling a 36 incher up there? No thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## JerryNycom (May 10, 2008)

Kennyplay thanks for everything and aswering my questions......I think I will get the 3255.....I am waiting for the rep to send me a video of it in action, just so I can convince myself the speed is MUCH faster than typical splitters.

The reason for the speed is cause I fell in love with the Supersplit, but now I believe the Split-Fire is the way to go, and the 3255 with Log Lifter might make me REAL happy!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 10, 2008)

kennyplay said:


> Actually, the split-fires drop down as well. Yes, only horizonal but when you put the front hitch on the ground, now you have the blade close to the ground to. Much easier to get the wood split. I use a small ramp/or another piece of wood and roll it up. Yes, takes some effort but hey, we are splitting wood here.lol




Try that with a 40" oak round! 




kennyplay said:


> If you don't care to lift, you either buy your wood from someone else, have someone else split it or get a log lifter.



Yeah, and that log lifter they show on the site is pretty impressive. 

I just don't like what's going to happen next with that 30-40" oak round. Either it splits completely, or it doesn't.

If it splits completely, there's have a 40" oak round waiting to fall down on my side. I either have to hold it, or let it drop. I don't much like either option.

If it doesn't split completely, NOW what do I do?  There it is, sitting up there, maybe stuck on the blade....



kennyplay said:


> Either way even with the log lifter, you still have to get the log on to the lift. My friend has a verticle splitter and that still takes some real effort to get the logs set up to be split verticle.



Yeah, but that's what this is for. Works great. It was $100 well spent. And hey, like you said, we're splitting wood here! We gotta get _some_ exercise! 



kennyplay said:


> All splitters have their own advantages. Yes, my split-fire has a thinner blade but it splits great. Actually, me and my friend split wood together at the same time and beat him everytime with ease.



I don't doubt it, on the smaller stuff. Anything up to 18, maybe 20 inches I'm sure you'd blow right past me with that thing. My only hesitation is on the big stuff that I get. Most of my wood is on the high side of 20", and that's a different beast. I'd love to see some video of that kind of stuff being worked with a Split-Fire.

No doubt it's a fine machine. They look _*solid*_, unlike the Home Depot/MTD junk you see around. I'm just not sure it's the right machine for really big stuff. Especially stringy stuff.



kennyplay said:


> He uses a hatchet to cut the strands to separate the wood when splitting vertically. The wider wedge IMO, doesn't really seem to make much difference. Actually, the design of his splitter hinders him. When he puts the wood up against the back tightly, when the wedge comes down, the wood gets hung up on the bolts etc. He has to pull the wood away thus loosing splitting area.



 Bolts? Sounds like a lousy design. I don't have any bolts in my way at all.



kennyplay said:


> Huskee, you got yours from Tractor Supply?




Yep.


----------



## ericjeeper (May 10, 2008)

*I would like to see the guts of a split fire*

To basically see how they have configured the wedge mechanism to hold the blade and yet not bind in a twist. If any one has one that they can aim a macro lens into I sure would appreciate it.


----------



## kennyplay (May 11, 2008)

hello, there are inside pieces that it slides on.




ericjeeper said:


> To basically see how they have configured the wedge mechanism to hold the blade and yet not bind in a twist. If any one has one that they can aim a macro lens into I sure would appreciate it.


----------



## kennyplay (May 11, 2008)

The split-fire goes up to around 22-24 inches in lenth. The roundness doesn't really effect it. 

Even when you split a big log vertically, you still then have to manuver the huge log to split it again, and again and again. That takes a lot of effort. Either way you look at it. It is work. There are benefits/and drawbacks to both types of machines, verticle or horizonal. 

I was just mentioning that the split-fire can drop nearly to the ground, to help split big wook, if you don't have a log lifter.

Yes, he got an MTD splitter, which I wouldn't have gotten but hey, you get what you can afford. That was his decision...lol 



BlueRidgeMark said:


> Try that with a 40" oak round!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kennyplay (May 11, 2008)

*Be Careful*

Good luck and happy cutting and splitting. BE CAREFUL !!!!!!!!!!




JerryNycom said:


> Kennyplay thanks for everything and aswering my questions......I think I will get the 3255.....I am waiting for the rep to send me a video of it in action, just so I can convince myself the speed is MUCH faster than typical splitters.
> 
> The reason for the speed is cause I fell in love with the Supersplit, but now I believe the Split-Fire is the way to go, and the 3255 with Log Lifter might make me REAL happy!


----------



## CUCV (May 12, 2008)

I don't get your point about wood flowing one way and having to move the supersplit....
I move around my hydraulic splitter and supersplit equally with ease...

Yes the supersplit can send the wood flying... much like a splitting maul and yes it has got me pretty good on occasion.

I have found that splitters with the wedge mounted to the cylinder don't lend themselves to production tables and conveyors. My conveyor has saved me so much time because I can mound up a huge pile of wood without moving the splitter.

I will be the first to admit that my supersplitter is not perfect but then again most of my equipment isn't... Mine now had a slide with cam followers, a third flywheel, the motor mounted in a different postion and a redesigned engagment mechanism.

I don't have much of a problem on the supersplit with knots, crotches, etc. Stringy wood can slow it down a bit but hickory ins't a problem. I have never had to drive a log of the superslitter with a maul. I've done that countless times on 30 ton hydraulic splitter. Thats something to be said about the narrow wedge.

Obviously a 4 way wedge splitter could be faster than a single wedge splitter but my supersplit will have one of those soon too!

Whenever my wife and I split together she will not run the hydraulic splitter (I get stuck with it), she says the supersplitter is fun. Now that is priceless!!!



ziggy2b said:


> I have a 255 split-fire with a 5.5 honda engine and run all day on a tank of gas. How many other splitters can do that???(at full powerl):jawdrop:
> 
> Another member mention he likes his wood to flow one way!!! Let me tell you
> sooner or later you'll have to move that supersplit,and you just mite have to duck and cover if you have piece of wood that flies out at you??
> ...


----------



## kennyplay (May 12, 2008)

*Try Ziggy2b*

You sent your note to the wrong guy! Wasn't me. Try sending to the Original Poster by ziggy2b 


I have a 255 split-fire with a 5.5 honda engine and run all day on a tank of gas. How many other splitters can do that???(at full powerl) 

Another member mention he likes his wood to flow one way!!! Let me tell you
sooner or later you'll have to move that supersplit,and you just mite have to duck and cover if you have piece of wood that flies out at you??

I've had my SPLIT-FIRE for three years now and still going strong, no fly outs and some of the narleest pieces of hichory and what ever else you can throw at it and if it don't split it it will cut it... 

I believe a smart man would rent each unit and run it to see if it justifies the price vs. production. If your going to invest 2500.00 or more better think of return on investment or(ROI) When you throw down big money your in it for the long haul.....

Buy the way I went to harbor frieght and got a two wheel dolly with 2" ball on top of it and it makes moving the spiltter with ease 





CUCV said:


> I don't get your point about wood flowing one way and having to move the supersplit....
> I move around my hydraulic splitter and supersplit equally with ease...
> 
> Yes the supersplit can send the wood flying... much like a splitting maul and yes it has got me pretty good on occasion.
> ...


----------



## air19 (May 13, 2008)

*Split fire questions*

I am seriously considering a Split fire log splitter and this thread seems to have a lot of comments about that brand.

I'm looking at the 3255 or the 3455. Trying to decide if the extra $400 is worth it for the 4 way splitter. I split a range of wood between 10 inches in diameter up to 20 inches. With the 3455 my concern would be that I'll constantly have to take the 4 way splitter of for the larger wood. Any idea for this level of splitter how large a maple log the 4 way will handle? My wood is 80% maple, 10% white birch, and 10% other like ash or cherry.

I cut all my wood to 16 inch lengths. With the Split fire I would ideally like to get two rounds on each side of the splitter head. With these 16 inch lengths will I need to go to a long stroke, like the 36"? 

Thanks in advance from you Split fire experts.


----------



## JerryNycom (May 14, 2008)

Here is a video of the 3255 in action that the Rep sent me......I am ordering a 3265 with the 6.5 HP motor which should be plenty for my needs....I will post pics once I get it setup

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73XB6KzyRJs

Enjoy!


----------



## Kleek (May 14, 2008)

*JerryNycomm*

I would recommend ordering your split-fire with the 4-way wedge if possible. More money, but it allows you to change back and forth to a 2-way very easily. If you get just the 2-way, there is no provision to add the 4-way later. I have a 290 with 4-way and log lifter. Really hard to appreciate the capability and output of Split-fire splitters without seeing one in operation. Absolutely the best in quality and workmanship. Try to find a post about a broken one. Also, when you call them, you talk to the people who build them. That is worth a lot to me.


----------



## ziggy2b (May 14, 2008)

*40" rounds*

I like doing 40" red oak,rounds with my log lift!! It's like slicing a cake.
I take a slice off and place it on my log lift and then rotate the piece back and forth on the splitter to the size pieces I need. Then split the piece on my loglift. That loglift comes in handy to stack wood on for splitting. 
I love my little 255 split-fire /w loglift and 5hp honda engine. It's probably the best investment I ever made..


----------



## kennyplay (May 14, 2008)

*stroke length*

From what I understand, The (4) in the 3455 is for 4-way splitter. 3255 can not handle to 4-way wedge. Also, Stroke Length 24" 
(30", 36" and 48" lengths are available) Website read that longer lengths are available. I guess you can have them build it longer? I suggest you call split-fire directly about the stroke length. Ken




air19 said:


> I am seriously considering a Split fire log splitter and this thread seems to have a lot of comments about that brand.
> 
> I'm looking at the 3255 or the 3455. Trying to decide if the extra $400 is worth it for the 4 way splitter. I split a range of wood between 10 inches in diameter up to 20 inches. With the 3455 my concern would be that I'll constantly have to take the 4 way splitter of for the larger wood. Any idea for this level of splitter how large a maple log the 4 way will handle? My wood is 80% maple, 10% white birch, and 10% other like ash or cherry.
> 
> ...


----------



## JerryNycom (May 14, 2008)

Kleek said:


> I would recommend ordering your split-fire with the 4-way wedge if possible. More money, but it allows you to change back and forth to a 2-way very easily. If you get just the 2-way, there is no provision to add the 4-way later. I have a 290 with 4-way and log lifter. Really hard to appreciate the capability and output of Split-fire splitters without seeing one in operation. Absolutely the best in quality and workmanship. Try to find a post about a broken one. Also, when you call them, you talk to the people who build them. That is worth a lot to me.



How much was your 290 and how long ago did you get it?


----------



## Kleek (May 14, 2008)

JerryNycom said:


> How much was your 290 and how long ago did you get it?



I've had it for 5 years or so. Paid a little over $3k for it. It has split around 200 face cords each year with no problems. Only drawback with it is that you need 3 people to really use it up to potential. That said, my wife and I alone can easily run 6 face cord an hour thru it. With that being split small, as we sell our wood to city people using fireplaces.


----------



## JerryNycom (May 14, 2008)

The 4way wedge is really designed for 10-12 inch rounds, so if I am splitting alot of different size logs, than changing might become a pain, no?


----------



## Kleek (May 14, 2008)

We run the 4-way all the time, even on huge blocks. Only time I take it off is for elm wood. It will split any size wood with the 4-way, just that elm is too stringy to quarter.


----------



## nickblaze466 (May 14, 2008)

i've been looking for a place to purchase either a super split or a split fire as i need something that cycles faster than old hydraulic. on both the sites, it looks like you have to purchase from one location. are these items resold by anyone, i.e. can i pick up one of these units locally or do i need to either go pick it up or pay for shipping?


----------



## Kleek (May 14, 2008)

Split-fire sells thru some tractor dealers. Call them for locations.


----------



## JerryNycom (May 14, 2008)

I called a Split-Fire dealer and they quoted me $400 MORE than Split-Fire direct, so I just ordered from Split-Fire and the sales rep (Matt) was very helpful and patient with me. I should have my 3265 sometime next week!


----------



## Kleek (May 14, 2008)

I bought my 290 from Matt, great to deal with. I wasn't sure if they would still sell direct.


----------



## nickblaze466 (May 14, 2008)

so if i'm going through a hundred cord a year of white ash and red oak, and i want the log lifter, any idea what i'm looking at for price - or am i better off just calling and talking to matt and seeing what the deal is?


----------



## Kleek (May 14, 2008)

log lifter used to be $300. I've bought two of them. You will want it, it serves well as a work table and a lift.


----------



## JerryNycom (May 14, 2008)

Log Lifter is $500 more!


----------



## Kleek (May 14, 2008)

Seems a little steep, but I wouldn't go without it.


----------



## Philobite (May 16, 2008)

I went with the Super-Split for the Tanoak I'm splitting and couldn't be more pleased. I've done about 30 full cords in the past month and a half or so (that includes felling, limbing, skidding, bucking and splitting).

Instead of taking the approach of a log lift (and the added cost of that, as well as having to bend over to roll and place the bucks onto it), we made the decision to make a fairly permanent splitting station and bring all the trees there. We built a 4'x8' sturdy angled feed chute, with a 3/16" steel tray on top with side lips curled to keep bucks on it. It's angled such that a bucked log placed on that slides slowly down to the Super-Split. The feed chute will hold around 1/5 cord of bucks to be split. So for the duration of splitting 1/5 of a full cord (around 12 minutes), I don't have to bend over, move or do anything except reach for the next log and pull it into splitting position on the Super-Split work table.

Next we built a _very _sturdy bucking table that is 8' wide x 12' long. The table is at the same height as the top of the chute that goes down to the Super-Split. I use the CAT 950 loader to either hold several logs just above this table and buck them into 16 inchers onto the table, or put the logs right on the table and buck them there. The table holds about a cord of bucks. For the most part it's just a matter of rolling the bucks over to the chute with my foot and giving them a boot to load up the chute.

For the few very large bucks (>25" diameter) I pre-bust them in half just once. To do that I just roll them over with my foot to a corner of the table where we have our old hydraulic splitter mounted horizontally and level with the table surface. The buck rolls into that. I split once and both halves then slide down the chute to fill it up.

In short, because I have the 950 loader to lift the logs initially (one could do this with a tractor and FEL, or a variety of other lifting tools) from beginning to end I never lift anything, including not lifting or throwing the splits. The Super-Split work table is the perfect height so I'm never bending over when splitting. The splits fall off the end automatically into a large cart that is emptied occasionally. (Next year I'm getting a conveyor).

Tanoak is not generally super-knotty or gnarly so the Super-Split is incredibly fast. By myself I can do a cord in about an hour and a half, with someone helping (pushing new bucks off the table into the chute, and occasionally carting off the splits to a dump-pile) it's around an hour to split a full cord... while almost never having to bend over. I split pretty small too.

I'll post pics when I get the digital camera fixed.

In short, if someone has a loader or a tractor with an FEL, and is a bit handy with lumber and a hammer and saw, a feed chute and bucking table eliminate the need for a log lift and eliminate the need to bend over at all.


----------



## orbie1 (Mar 24, 2009)

*super split*

Does anyone know what the warranty is on the ss?


----------



## Wet1 (Mar 25, 2009)

orbie1 said:


> Does anyone know what the warranty is on the ss?



Not off hand, but I'm sure they could tell you if you give them a call. Are you looking to buy one? Where are you in CT?


----------



## orbie1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*ss waranty*

i live in fairfield county. i just ordered one and they said the warranty is one year for residential and 6 mo. for commercial use. hope to receive the splitter by friday.


----------



## Wet1 (Mar 25, 2009)

orbie1 said:


> i live in fairfield county. i just ordered one and they said the warranty is one year for residential and 6 mo. for commercial use. hope to receive the splitter by friday.


So I guess this means you don't need to demo one!  Congrats on the new purchase, I suspect you'll love it. I should warn you that the pusher will likely hang up here and there for a while until the machine breaks in. Just try to keep the beam clean (keep a 1" putty knive at the machine) and spray the beam down with WD40 every so often. Doing this will minimize the hang ups.


----------



## orbie1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*ss warranty*

how long have you had yours?


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Mar 25, 2009)

Philobite said:


> I don't have to bend over, move or do anything except reach for the next log and pull it into splitting position on the Super-Split work table.
> 
> I'll post pics when I get the digital camera fixed.



I'm all for a 'no lift' splitting operation and look forward to pictures of your setup!

EDIT: Oops! Just realized this is an old posting. Philobite: Did you ever post photos of your setup?

Shari


----------



## dnf0929 (Mar 25, 2009)

Wet1 said:


> So I guess this means you don't need to demo one!  Congrats on the new purchase, I suspect you'll love it. I should warn you that the pusher will likely hang up here and there for a while until the machine breaks in. Just try to keep the beam clean (keep a 1" putty knive at the machine) and spray the beam down with WD40 every so often. Doing this will minimize the hang ups.



I had the same problem. Also the rollers on the bottom of the beam weren't rolling...just sliding so I WD-40'd them and that solved the problem. More than the warranty I think the thing that speaks the most about the SS is that almost everyone who owns one loves them. I got mine in December and have put about 30 cords through it already. It may not be for everybody but I love it. I tried out a TW5-FC which is an impressive machine but for the size, type and way I split the wood I sell everything about the SS suits me. I'm tall so the working height is perfect and I'm able to pull it out of the garage where I keep it and move it myself to my work area...there's no way I could move the TW by hand. I'd have to hook it up to the truck every time.

Good luck with yours orbie.


----------



## orbie1 (Mar 27, 2009)

*ss logsplitter*

does anyone know if the ss has a centrifical clutch?
joe.


----------



## wampum (Mar 27, 2009)

I looked at a lot of splitters and finally decided to buy a split-fire. I got the 3265 with the optional 4 way wedge. I have used it about a year and I will try to be as unbiased as possible. #1 I am an old fart so lifting is not as easy as it use to be,the sf is built fairly low so it is easy to load with out a lift. The only problem is I get cramped from bending over all the time. So I built a small deck to run it up on which raises it about 8 inches,which for me at 6 foot is pretty ideal. This made the lift higher,so I built a table at the back and put the rounds up with my front loader on my tractor. I then place my loader at the other side and lay the split rounds in the bucket,when i fill this I take it to my wood pile. The 4 way will split rounds up to 15 inches fairly easy,but I have stalled it on larger stuff. So now I split all the 15 inch and bigger with the single wedge,and run it through the 4 way later. It is extremely fast,one person can not keep up with it,two people it is dangerous,because it is so fast,you may catch your buddy in it,so take your time. The point you place the log against is less then an inch wide. That is probably why it is so powerful,because it is not pushing against a large flat surface. This is a problem if you have a crooked cut,it tends to slide off to the side. I have learned to make sure a crooked end goes toward the blade. It has a Honda engine and is built very well,it is extremely easy on gas and starts very easily. I wish they would have put a jack on the tongue,it is fairly hard to load onto a ball or put the support up.( the best way to put the support up is to raise it all the way and let it rest on its back side) I am going to mount a jack on the front,and I am considering a jack on the back with duel legs for stability so I can raise or lower it to any height I want,eliminating my deck. All in all its a great splitter,I bought it from the factory, Matt was great,I saved by buying it direct. Like all splitters its got some bad points that I tried to point out,but overall I would buy it again.


----------



## CUCV (Mar 28, 2009)

orbie1 said:


> does anyone know if the ss has a centrifical clutch?
> joe.



Yes it does. I am not sure it really needs it. The bushing has seized on my after very long runs and essentially it is like having a fixed pulley on the motor. It doesn't start hard but the motor turns over for a while even after it has been turned off because of the flywheel inertia.


----------



## burlman (Mar 29, 2009)

this spring I will have had my super split for 27 years. on moter no.2 I'M RUNNING A 5HP. honda engine now. about 10 cords to the fill up. I added a table to the front to catch the split pieces, saves that extra bend to pickup the other half. I used to do 200 cords a season to sell, and rent the machine out to neighbors to help pay it off. our record day with it was 10 tandem dump trucks loose filled in 9 hours. we were 10 guys taking turns a various positions of the operation, we had a backhoe set up to catch the split wood and dump in the trucks. I always hated the setup they provide to engage the machine, that little knob is really irritating on the fingers. I built a lever arm on mine, more leverage makes it easier to engage. it is a little annoying if you are working it in snowy cold conditions, ice tends to build up under the slider and makes it impossible to engage.


----------



## orbie1 (Mar 29, 2009)

*super split*

Good to hear about your ss being 27 years old.What is the flywheel weight on your ss? Did you set a world record with the 10 truck loads in one day? I just ordered one last week and hope it comes this week.It is great reading other folks who write about their log splitting equipment.


----------



## dnf0929 (Mar 29, 2009)

burlman said:


> this spring I will have had my super split for 27 years. on moter no.2 I'M RUNNING A 5HP. honda engine now. about 10 cords to the fill up. I added a table to the front to catch the split pieces, saves that extra bend to pickup the other half. I used to do 200 cords a season to sell, and rent the machine out to neighbors to help pay it off. our record day with it was 10 tandem dump trucks loose filled in 9 hours. we were 10 guys taking turns a various positions of the operation, we had a backhoe set up to catch the split wood and dump in the trucks. I always hated the setup they provide to engage the machine, that little knob is really irritating on the fingers. I built a lever arm on mine, more leverage makes it easier to engage. it is a little annoying if you are working it in snowy cold conditions, ice tends to build up under the slider and makes it impossible to engage.



Thankfully the new models have the lever.


----------



## orbie1 (Apr 1, 2009)

*ss logsplitter*

received my ss today. boy can that baby split.i have one problem the rack engaging lever does not lock during cycle, has anyone had this problem?


----------



## Wet1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Mine doesn't lock either, but I believe this is by design for safety reasons. Either way, I would prefer mine stays this way, for just that reason.


----------



## orbie1 (Apr 1, 2009)

*ss engaging*

Called factory was told to back off two turns on the nut on the lever. It now works great. Love this splitter.


----------



## proto (Sep 15, 2009)

So, do you like your super split ? I am seriously looking for a Gripo one this week. Same thing as the super split, in Québec. The only different thing that i can see is the lever for engage and the colors. Dangerous or not ?


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 17, 2009)

Is there a difference between a Gripo and a SS ?
I own a Gripo and have been satisfied with its production levels but it seems I'm always playing with grease,cleaning, or tightening bolts.
For you US guys, if these are the very same animals, you can purchase a new one for 2500 CDN or about 2250 US. May be worth the drive.


----------



## siggy2321 (Sep 27, 2009)

*My Super Split - J model*

Hi, 

For anybody who cares, I just bought one of these SuperSplit log splitters 09-02-09!
I am from Ohio and to tell you my Super split would split through the most knotted wood......Oak, Ash, Hickory, Walnut....all knotted...cut through the knots like butter. Yeah the wood was some what dried but not all of it was completely dried. Some pieces I had to hit 2-4 times, but they were huge and it only to an extra 10 seconds. My hydraulic splitter would hang up on the small stuff. The production table is a godsend! I am 6'6" tall and without the table my back would have been killing me! I spent about $2805 for mine with shipping. There is some installation you will have to due but it is easy. I split about 5 cord in about 31/2 hours -4 hrs. I took breaks here and there because I had so much split that I had to start stacking it! It is well worth it if you cut alot of wood. I don't sell wood but I will now. Oh yeah, the subaru motor on that hardly takes any oil and hardly uses gas. It takes about 2 chord for the unit to break in. My splitter actually stalled one time at the beginning but it has not since! That was due to break in. I do not know what bad things I could say but the price. Yes it is steep but you will not have much maintanance on this unit. Its great, any questions you can email me @ [email protected]. Hope this blog helps! This is One Powerful Unit!!!!!! thanks! Sig


----------



## dnf0929 (Sep 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and unofficial SS owners club. Glad to hear your satisfied with your SS. I still don't understand how so many people remain so skeptical when everyone who owns one posts such positive reviews.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Renting???? In ohio*

Where can you rent these splitters your talking about on here?In Ohio at? Any body close to Tiffin/Fremont,ohio that I could come and see these splitters in action? Thanks.

Pete


----------



## siggy2321 (Sep 27, 2009)

dnf0929 said:


> Welcome to the forum and unofficial SS owners club. Glad to hear your satisfied with your SS. I still don't understand how so many people remain so skeptical when everyone who owns one posts such positive reviews.



Thanks! Because it is made in the New England states and nobody seems to know about them. I did not know about them until I stumbled upon them a month ago. I did my research, bought one and I am glad I did. One down fall is it did not come with a towing tongue on it for towing....so not that I need it but that would have been a nice feature. Other than that it is by far the best splitter.....bar none. Maybe after a few years I will be able to return to this site and still give this unit a positive feed back. And for renting....I have seen nothing like this before in this area....so....hope this helps!:monkey:


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Sep 27, 2009)

> One down fall is it did not come with a towing tongue on it for towing



I think they come in one of two setups.

One is a balloon tire version that is at a nice height to stand at while splitting. Those tires aren't road rated so there's no hitch (although I'd think that would be handy around the yard).

The other is a high-speed tire version that sits low to the ground, but can be towed and includes the hitch.


----------



## siggy2321 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dalmatian90 said:


> I think they come in one of two setups.
> 
> One is a balloon tire version that is at a nice height to stand at while splitting. Those tires aren't road rated so there's no hitch (although I'd think that would be handy around the yard).
> 
> The other is a high-speed tire version that sits low to the ground, but can be towed and includes the hitch.



Hi again, When I ordered my SS, the owner stated he only uses one tire now because nobody was buying the other, now maybe on the 2 other models are different, but with the J model, you only get one choice of tire....he really needs to change his website. But he also told me there wasn't much difference between the models that would warrant buying one from the other....just engine size.....and from what I know now....I would not pay more for a bigger motor as mine does just fine with the Subaru robin 4 .5 horse motor.


----------



## siggy2321 (Sep 27, 2009)

orbie1 said:


> Called factory was told to back off two turns on the nut on the lever. It now works great. Love this splitter.



I had the same problem with mine also...called the company and the owner told me the same thing....He also stated that if loosening the nuts did not work, it was probably a malfunction in the cam lock and he would of sent me a new one. But after backing off the nut on top it worked awsome. I guess there is always a little tweaking when someone like us puts something together.


----------



## BluCllrSchlr (Sep 28, 2009)

Just to add my two cents...

I was looking for a splitter in the summer, learned of the Super Split & ended up going where they're built. The guy (can't remember his name) is a straight talker. He walked me through the machine & even fired one up & split some elm I brought. I found an old one soon after & bought it. It was so ugly I almost walked away. But I knew what to look for & knew that as the design is so simple (no valves, pumps,...) I could give it what it needed. I gave it some TLC & replaced the 4 bearings on the rack.

It's ugly but it's still fast. I know that if/when I get motivated, I could spruce it up & sell it in a hearbeat--or--just keep on splitting with it myself.


----------



## siggy2321 (Sep 28, 2009)

BluCllrSchlr said:


> Just to add my two cents...
> 
> I was looking for a splitter in the summer, learned of the Super Split & ended up going where they're built. The guy (can't remember his name) is a straight talker. He walked me through the machine & even fired one up & split some elm I brought. I found an old one soon after & bought it. It was so ugly I almost walked away. But I knew what to look for & knew that as the design is so simple (no valves, pumps,...) I could give it what it needed. I gave it some TLC & replaced the 4 bearings on the rack.
> 
> It's ugly but it's still fast. I know that if/when I get motivated, I could spruce it up & sell it in a hearbeat--or--just keep on splitting with it myself.



I would keep it if I were you. But I know if I had to ever sell mine I would get close to what I paid for it! People wanting to see it in action really don't need to, you never see any negative things said about the unit. I really like mine......Like I said I wish it was a tad cheaper though......Like $2000. I have alot guys around my area that heard I have one and want come out to see it work! One of these days I will put a video on you tube.


----------



## Philobite (Oct 3, 2009)

*Love my Super-Split*

I've had mine about a year and absolutely love it. For the Tan-oak, Madrone and Fir we've got around here it's super. Last year I did about 30 cords and this I'm doing about 10.

It is not ideal for gnarly stuff as I have to bang it several times, so I have a hydraulic for pre-splitting those. But most Tan-oak is not gnarly and I can just crank on it... a cord an hour is not unreasonable.

I have the balloon tired one with the high work table. I have a bucking table that I load with logs with my CAT 950 wheel loader. Then I buck on the table and then roll the bucks down a broad chute to the splitter. That way I'm never lifting a piece of wood. I just reach across and pull bucks onto the splitter table.

I used to get various small injuries on the hands and arms from doing the slow hydraulic splitter. Something about the relative slowness of it mesmerizes me, and I have to be close in to make the splitter piston go forward, then back. Not so with the SS. You roll the log in, pull the handle and it's done. The wood moves down the splitter table away from me. So I both feel safer and far more alert, but after 40 cords I am _actually _safer. No injuries at all. I can work hard and not feel worn out.


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Oct 3, 2009)

Philobite; I have a bucking table that I load with logs with my CAT 950 wheel loader. Then I buck on the table and then roll the bucks down a broad chute to the splitter. That way I'm never lifting a piece of wood. I just reach across and pull bucks onto the splitter table.
QUOTE said:


> Could we see some pics of the table? I'm getting sick of working at my feet.
> 
> Ken


----------



## Philobite (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pics of the SS bucking table/chute*

Here ya go.


















I get up on the table, mark the logs and buck them in place, then roll them down the chute. It helps too that I've placed the table uphill from the chute. Oh, the chute bottom is notched/shaped in such a way that it interfaces with the SS table without a gap for the bucks to fall through.


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Oct 3, 2009)

Philobite said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this a 2 man operation? never seen a bucking table...is this your own invention? whats that other thing backed up to it? another splitter? why does the table seem to have a smaller extension on it? was it too short? whats up with the suzuki things?
sorry for all the questions,but the pictures really got me fired up!


----------



## Philobite (Oct 3, 2009)

HARRY BARKER said:


> is this a 2 man operation? never seen a bucking table...is this your own invention? whats that other thing backed up to it? another splitter? why does the table seem to have a smaller extension on it? was it too short? whats up with the suzuki things?
> sorry for all the questions,but the pictures really got me fired up!



Harry, it's a 1,2 or 3 man. Mostly I do it alone, but sometimes my little girls roll the bucks down for me. Sometimes my wife splits while I move stuff down the chute and cart off the splits (good stress relief for her), and sometimes I get family or friends and then we really zip. If I can load and buck while others are splitting we can do couple or three cords an hour.

My father and I invented this. The frame is entirely of redwood milled on our place. The table tops are plywood, treated. On the right side we built an older hydraulic splitter right into the table. That's the engine and pump you see on the ground. That allows us to roll gnarly huge bucks over on the table and halve or quarter them before we roll them down the chute. I only use it on stuff over 2' across usually, or really nasty crotches.

That is indeed a smaller table we built. We did it separately just to make it easier to move around with the loader if we need to. One large table is really cumbersome.

The white Suzuki is my all-purpose "Jeep" around the place. I haul my saws and other equipment all over the forest with it. The other Suzuki is my parts car for the white one.


----------



## Philobite (Oct 3, 2009)

*Loader tires*

Funny, but after 5 years of zero problems and loading hundreds of logging trucks with redwood, I got 2 flats on 2 separate tires on the loader in 2 days, just running around grabbing Tan-Oak! One of them happened down in the forest! Fixing a flat on those buggers is a downright scary proposition.

The first one was from a couple little pin-holes that slowly leaked and finally the seal failed and it lost all pressure. We had to put a chain around the tire and a come-along. Then get the D7 blade under the back of the loader and liiiiiifffffft. Then cinch down with the come-along as tight as we could to press the tire sides back out against the rim/seals, then add lots of soap to get it to seal. I'll have to pull the valve and dump in some slime to plug those little holes.

The second one, down in the forest, was because a valve stem was out too far and when my father screwed down the valve stem cap, it pushed a bit on the valve pin and very slowly let the air out overnight... parked deep in the forest. I came out today and yikes! We had to fill an air compressor at the house, drive it down in the Samurai, put the air in the tire, and repeat that several times. Luckily that one had not broken the seals so we didn't have to cinch it.


----------



## Natster (Jan 1, 2019)

Any report on these?


It seems that it has a taller splitting wedge, than the Super split.
And maybe a bit more power. It sure does not seem to have 28 yrs track record.
Any idea on "their story"?
N


----------



## panolo (Jan 1, 2019)

Don't know if they are in business any more. I researched before I bought my SS but decided to go with SS instead because if I din't like it I could sell it with ease.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jan 1, 2019)

Interesting old thread.
Wish the pictures would pull up.
I've only had my SS a few years. Guess I'm getting to the party late.


----------



## Natster (Jan 2, 2019)

These are on eBay 8" wedge, 6.5 up Kohler. 24" log length.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332158596482
Any comments about the brand mfr?


----------



## sirbuildalot (Jan 2, 2019)

Even though this is an old thread, I cant help myself. I have to chime in.

Why on earth would anyone spend $2,600 on an unknown Chinese knockoff, when a real USA made Supersplit is the same price? All I can see are all those people who bought the Speeco and the DR and had issue after issue.


----------



## Natster (Jan 2, 2019)

Is the one I posted above Chinese?
I have enough experience not to buy anything Chinese, except sledge hammers... (No moving parts!) Kinda like the rule: never loan anything with an engine, or moving parts.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 2, 2019)

sirbuildalot said:


> Even though this is an old thread, I cant help myself. I have to chime in.
> 
> Why on earth would anyone spend $2,600 on an unknown Chinese knockoff, when a real USA made Supersplit is the same price? All I can see are all those people who bought the Speeco and the DR and had issue after issue.


∆∆∆ This!∆∆∆ So true! There have been so many threads about the problems with All the copy cats! & so many threads about how damn good the Super Split is.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Jan 2, 2019)

I also love how all the copycat kinetics try to claim things like "revolutionary", or "patent pending", or some other ******** lines like they thought up the kinetic concept. When in reality, Super split has been around for multiple decades.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Jan 3, 2019)

split second is on facebook.


----------



## panolo (Jan 3, 2019)

Website is gone however.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Jan 3, 2019)

Ya, there's a letter from the president of agri-fan on there Facebook page. Doesn't say much other then there stop making them.


----------



## Natster (Jan 3, 2019)

So, is king wood split second gone?
Then the ones on eBay, are the leftovers?
N


----------



## Pcoz88 (Jan 3, 2019)

Never heard of them.


----------

